# my pigeon's feathers seem eaten by some parasite help!



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Earlier in my previous posts i had mentioned that my pigeon was shaking its head and it still does i thought it was pmv but then now my pigeons feather on inspection seem eaten by some parasite and i also continued applying vaseline as its ears seem swollen (due to ear mites i guess) also i noticed a black bug when it was groming its feathers whose image i will post and i have no access to any nearby avian vetenary , home remedies will be really helpful.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Without seeing the bird, it's impossible to try to figure out what is going on with him.
Pigeons can shake their heads in different ways and for different reasons.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Here is the image


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Depluming mites*

When you see a bird losing feathers that look like they are chewed off at the base, often with the head or breast going bald, they have some type of depluming mite. There are two ways to treat this condition. The most effective is to give the bird one drop of Ivermetin injectable or treat their water with Ivermectin Sheep Drench. This will kill all the mites. However, both Ivermectin products are expensive and a little goes a long way. 

For folks with few birds the best way get rid of these mites is by dipping the birds in a solution of Permethrin (man made formula) or Pyrethrum (organic formula) and water. The depluming mites are harder to get rid of than feather mites as they burrown into the skin at the base of the feather. It is best to treat them with the dip weekly for about three weeks to make sure all the eggs that hatch are killed too before they mature and produce more. Most of the recommendations I have seen recommend treatment at ten to twelve day intervals.

You should be able to find either of these three products at a feed store, or maybe even a pet store.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can also buy a little bottle of Scatt and follow instructions, and that will get rid of any blood sucking mites.*


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *You can also buy a little bottle of Scatt and follow instructions, and that will get rid of any blood sucking mites.*


That is the one with moxydectin I think. I was just reading something about that on a racing site. I sounds like a wonder drug. It gets rid of worms and external parasites. I was reading about the moxydectin powder to mix in the water. The only place I could find it was Siegels, but they were out. I also read that moxydectin is the active ingredient in Quest the horse wormer. The Scatt is the same active ingredient used as drops on the skin right?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Chuck K said:


> The Scatt is the same active ingredient used as drops on the skin right?


*Easiest ever to use. Just a few drops on a bare spot on back or other area and your done. It is great for those with a few birds.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The only thing with the Scat is that if they are feather lice, they live off the feathers and don't suck the birds blood. The Scat won't touch them. It is wonderful for blood sucking mites, but for feather lice, I would use a permethrin powder or dust him with Sevin 5% garden dust. Just not in the face. Dust really well under the wings and tail. Then some on the tummy and back. But stay away from the birds head. You can use a powder puff or a large cotton ball to dust with.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is another way of getting rid of feather lice.

http://wn.com/feather_mite


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

I dont think i could get ivermectin and permetherin in loose(only available in vetenaries) out here i will try buying scat if available here is there any natural way of getting rid of them ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have garden centers that carry a garden dust? Look at the ingredients or whatever and compare them to Seven 5% garden dust. Or go online and see what the pigeon keepers use there.


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

Would a Borax dip work 


.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

I do have a Beaphar Insecticidal bird spay would that knock off the blood sucking deplumming mites? And i already tried on him once 2-3 sprays as 1 dosage in an interval of 2 weeks as mentioned in the bottle but does it remove blood sucking mites present in the skin-feather interface ?


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Also i could notice white sedimentation inside(near the opening) its ears but i dont know whether that is due to the application of vaseline on its outer ears or could it be something else(any parasite inside its ears)


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Some mites hatch every 3-4 days. That might make a difference in how often you treat him with whatever you choose to use. Is there no way you could order permethrin or whatever you decide online and have it shipped to you? I would do some research and see what you most likely have as far as what kind of mite and or lice, so you know what would be most helpful in treating it. If your unsure and want to get rid of it fast without question, you could perhaps take him to the vet, if that is an option. When I saved my two as babies they hardly had feathers, but I took them in and they bathed them in something and it did not cost to much, and I have never had an issue. Ether way, I think you will be fine, you just have to decide what you most likely have, and I agree you probably do have some sort of depluming mite, and what you want to use to treat it, how to get it, or if you want to take him to a vet and have them deal with it and be done with it that way.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks wiggles and it would be helpful if u can tell me about any natural alternative and the idea of going to the vet for a wash is a good idea too ,the reason why i hesitate is because there arent much avian vetenaries here .i will try getting permethrin .Could u tell me the symptoms of one eye cold ?thanks in advance


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Peridot said:


> Could u tell me the symptoms of one eye cold ?thanks in advance


*

Symptoms of one-eye colds: Can be caused by a peck in eye, or improper ventillation, drafts or dampness in loft. A watery or mucousy discharge in one eye, and sometimes both is a symptom. Eyes can appear watery and one eye can completely be shut- depending on degree of infection. Can also be a symptom of ornithosis, which would require an antibiotic.

A natural alternative for one eye cold (not ornithosis) would be a drop of nano/colloidal silver in infected eye-each day.

*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

wiggles and puddles said:


> *Some mites hatch every 3-4 days. That might make a difference in how often you treat him with whatever you choose to use. *Is there no way you could order permethrin or whatever you decide online and have it shipped to you? I would do some research and see what you most likely have as far as what kind of mite and or lice, so you know what would be most helpful in treating it. If your unsure and want to get rid of it fast without question, you could perhaps take him to the vet, if that is an option. When I saved my two as babies they hardly had feathers, but I took them in and they bathed them in something and it did not cost to much, and I have never had an issue. Ether way, I think you will be fine, you just have to decide what you most likely have, and I agree you probably do have some sort of depluming mite, and what you want to use to treat it, how to get it, or if you want to take him to a vet and have them deal with it and be done with it that way.



Doesn't matter if they hatch more often, as most treatments have a long residual effect, so they keep working. 
Also, she didn't say he was losing feathers, but that the feathers were being chewed. That wouldn't be depluming mite. Probably just feather mite. A simple permethrin dust should work.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Doesn't matter if they hatch more often, as most treatments have a long residual effect, so they keep working.
> Also, she didn't say he was losing feathers, but that the feathers were being chewed. That wouldn't be depluming mite. Probably just feather mite. A simple permethrin dust should work.


I agree about the treatments. But, the poster said they were having trouble finding something to use, so I made the comment about hatching time frames, incase they went a natural route. As for the mite, well, I don't think any of us really know. There could be more then one kind of mite, that is why I said they should do some research themselves since they have a much better idea of whats going on with their bird then we do. I do agree with you though, that a permethrin dust or dip would take care of the problem completely.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you're right, and it isn't hard to get.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Also recently feathers near my pigeons ear seem to fall off .what could be the plausible reason?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would think all the vaseline you are putting on the ears is doing that.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Today my bird plucked out a bunch of feathers with a dark mass I don't know what is that but looks dangerous I will post the images below


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

And these feathers are from the vent area and also it's vent too is in bad conduct.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

I applied an antiseptic formula(betadine) on the affected area, need urgent help ,if I could know what is the cause for this I can take immediate actions. 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would recommend showing that to a vet. Infection?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I would say, that would require a vet visit. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where is that on the bird? Can't tell from that picture. 

This poster has said that there are no vets in their area.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

The feathers are from the vent area and the blood is from the outer vent area . I read that depluming mites infect both vent and head is that the cause?


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

The pigeon himself removed the feather ( the one with dark masses) and then I noticed that his vent area was kinda reddish seemed infected . Is there any medicine to be given? I already applied an antibacterial iodine formula (beta dine) . Is this serious


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Blood did not drip from his outer vent but seemed to be on the surface and he is kinda struggling to poop due to the infection


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Flush with a saline solution, cover with antibiotic cream and keep clean. Probably the best you can do without seeing a vet. You really need to get some antibiotics to have on hand.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Is this due to mites?


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Can u suggest some antibiotics I can try getting them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think it is from mites. If you have used a Permethrin powder on the bird or similar, then you would have taken care of the mite problem. Go online to pigeon supplies in your country and see what they offer as far as antibiotics. I have no idea of what is available to you there.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

I have pigeon antibiotics like doxycycline,lincospectin, and I think I have amoxicillin too but I have to check


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

But still it's ears seem swollen but it has reduced significantly but still there is something white inside its ears . And I'm applying Vaseline continuously


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think the vaseline is good for his ears. If a vet had told you that he had ear mites, and to do that okay. But you are just assuming. And you have been doing that for a while now. If there is still a problem, then I don't think it is mites. The vaseline may be causing problems. I wouldn't keep doing that.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

Can I give him doxycycline?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't. Doxy is more for respiratory. Just keep it clean and keep it covered with an antibiotic cream. If it appears infected, then I would use the amoxicillin.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

The infection is kinda cured but now due to the pain his droppings are enormous( he tends to stock it up due to pain) when I searched on net I got the tip of giving castor oil(from pigeon talk actually) . Is there any alternative to relieve him of the pain ? And is it ok to use castor oil to make it easy for him to poop?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you keep it covered with an antibiotic cream? I wouldn't give castor oil. He is able to go.


----------



## Peridot (Jun 30, 2016)

He is cured(infection in the vent) but his ears are still swelled.


----------

